# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Getting an error with the Forum Guru voting screen????

## JapanDave

I can't seem to be able to cast my vote? Is there a glitch in the system?

----------


## Fotis1991

Dave when you'll grow up, you'll have a vote for that! :Smilie:   Not now!! :Cool:

----------


## JapanDave

> Dave when you'll grow up, you'll have a vote for that!  Not now!!



Damm, Is that what the problem is? That banner is confusing at the top of the page.

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Dave,

from what I remember: only the staff and the Gurus should be able to see that Forum/Link and vote. Might be a no-entry-forum for both you and me. Fotis, you´re welcome in the non-club as well  :Smilie: .




> You will have one vote when new gurus are being considered, or issues are being voted on regarding expiring a Guru's status or changes in certain Forum policies and processes.



Watch Persons with Guru status have the following benefits #3 for that.

Holger

----------


## JosephP

what voting screen?

----------


## Fotis1991

When *we'll*  grow up we'll be Forum Guru. :Smilie:  Then we'll be able to vote! :Smilie:

----------


## JosephP

> When *we'll*  grow up



well that ain't ever gonna happen to me ;-)

----------


## Winon

Earlier today when I still had the status of a Forum Guru, I could also not get to cast my vote. :Frown: 

Now I see that I have, in the meantime been demoted to "A Valued Forum Contributor".LOL :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Winon,





> Earlier today when I still had the status of a Forum Guru, I could also not get to cast my vote.



Not so surprising as your level was changed by yesterday.  :Wink: 

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## Fotis1991

> well that ain't ever gonna happen to me ;-)



That's nice Joseph!!(I mean that you think that you'll not grow up :Smilie: )

----------


## JosephP

I'll be 21 forever, my friend :-P

----------


## Winon

Hello HaHoBe,





> Not so surprising



Hi Holger,

I am sure going to miss all my good friends on this Forum. :Frown: 

Ciao

----------


## Fotis1991

> ..I'll be 21 forever, my friend :-P



Nice idea! :Smilie:  I think i'll do the same..But i'll be 22..(Fotis *1991*) :Cool:

----------


## Mordred

I was somewhat confused by that banner this morning.  I'm not sure why us non-gurus have to see something like that given the fact it has nothing to do with us.  I showed it though, I clicked that X and beat it like it owed me money.  It's not coming back!

----------


## JapanDave

@HaHoBe, I am getting an error message, "You must spread more reputation before giving this user reputation."

----------


## JapanDave

> I was somewhat confused by that banner this morning.  I'm not sure why us non-gurus have to see something like that given the fact it has nothing to do with us.  I showed it though, I clicked that X and beat it like it owed me money.  It's not coming back!



Chinese water torture...

----------


## JapanDave

> Nice idea! I think i'll do the same..But i'll be 22..(Fotis *1991*)



Change that to 2000, then you will need a guardian!

----------


## Fotis1991

> Change that to 2000, then you will need a guardian!



And where can I find a guardian; :Confused:  You put my rough! .. :Frown:  I'm starting to despair ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  All are very hard anymore .. :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

I'll be your guardian Fotis for a low low price of $10,000,000,000,000.

----------


## arlu1201

Winon,

Am sorry, your level as Forum Guru happened by mistake during the user level changes.  Later, we evaluated the conditions and found that you were VFC so cant be nominated as Forum Guru.  But once you reach Forum Expert, you can be considered.

----------


## Fotis1991

> I'll be your guardian Fotis for a low low price of $10,000,000,000,000.



I'm starting to get frustrated .. Got a better offer for a beautiful, good and promising young man..?? :Frown:  :Smilie:

----------


## Winon

Thank you for the feedback and clarification, Arlette.

----------


## john55

> I am sure going to miss all my good friends on this Forum.
> 
> Ciao



 :Wink:  ........

----------


## Pete_UK

I've been out all day and only just seen the message - yes, it's confusing, especially as it is now July and it relates to the "June vote" (mind you, as all other deadlines seem to slip on here, then I suppose that it is not too unusual!)

Does this mean that there will be a vote every month ???

Is there a target number of Gurus that the Forum want to appoint?

Pete

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Pete,





> Is there a target number of Gurus that the Forum want to appoint?





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


43 is including the Ex-Guru who was the first to be awarded this level.  :Wink: 

Holger

----------


## Pete_UK

A few weeks ago when there was the controversy about the demotion of the Forum Gurus, I went through the top-5 pages of members by number of posts. At that point there were:

2 Admins
14 Mods
1 Guru
77 Experts (all ex-Gurus)
53 VFCs
2 FCs
1 RU

The lowest member had 808 posts in those pages.

So, there were once 78 Gurus, but now that the new rules have been applied there are far fewer. I was just wondering if the powers-that-be are trying to restore back to that earlier level or somewhere near it.

Pete

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Pete,

me personally I doubt that the old number of Gurus will be reached again (at least not in the next 12 months due to the new limits). 

Take it as a lottery: if you´re Expert (not questioning your personal level here) and "lucky" you may be in the draft. Let´s wait for Saturday evening and "Ziehung der Lottozahlen" to find out who the lucky persons are (if there are any, and I´m not saying that this will be unveiled by next Saturday but the lottery takes place every Saturday evening and is aired on German TV).  :Wink: 

Holger

----------


## Fotis1991

> Hi, Pete,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ```
> 
> ...



I never noticed this! Gongr on this!! :Smilie: 

Does anyone knows a way to see a list of members sorting by their title?

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Fotis,

first I have to add something I missed: according to the new level structure.

No, not available for us via vBulletin software (should be available in the Admin CP and directly from the Database, and maybe there is a hack but please don´t get the Tech-Team going at it). 

You could try to query the Member List and sort your Excel document?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## Mordred

I'll take mine with a glass of Hennessy Cognac!  I thank you.  Japan Dave, get on this for me please (as you are EF's known alcoholic  :Smilie: )

----------


## snb

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## JapanDave

You forgot this snb,




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## JapanDave

> I'll take mine with a glass of Hennessy Cognac!  I thank you.  Japan Dave, get on this for me please (as you are EF's known alcoholic )



Sorry, no can do, the Admin have yet to update my status to "Forum PUI Guru" .

----------


## snb

@JD

I waited for your suggestions to simplify the code....



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## JapanDave

LOL, simplify your code. That is an Oxymoron! LOL

----------


## Fotis1991

Today using the first 5 pages(150 Names) in Members List, sorting by reb, gives these results... :Smilie: 

Expert	43
Guru	16
Administrator	2
Moderator	14
VFC	73
Contributor	1

----------


## Pete_UK

Thanks for the update, Fotis.

Does *Φύλλο2* mean Sheet2 in Greek?

Pete

----------


## Fotis1991

> Thanks for the update, Fotis.
> 
> Does *Φύλλο2* mean Sheet2 in Greek?
> 
> Pete



*Exactly* Pete! :Smilie: 

Now that you learned your first Greek word, must not be ALL Greeks for you!! :Cool:

----------


## JBeaucaire

> ...as it is now July and it relates to the "June vote" (mind you, as all other deadlines seem to slip on here, then I suppose that it is not too unusual!)



These are the promotions that were nominated and discussed prior, the deadline for voting was decided as July 1.  Calling it the June voting was merely my affectation, it's not all that important overall.

This is the first guru promotion vote that include existing gurus.  Being a bit lax in the cutoff date is not a bad idea when things are just getting started, eh?






> Does this mean that there will be a vote every month?



My calling it "June vote" in and of itself does not mean that, no.  But over the next year or so I wouldn't be surprised if it happens once a month, then less frequently.  Since nominations for Guru can come at any time, there's no reason to delay on voting for those nominated, once a month seems like a good starting point.





> ...there were once 78 Gurus, but now that the new rules have been applied there are far fewer. I was just wondering if the powers-that-be are trying to restore back to that earlier level or somewhere near it.    Is there a target number of Gurus that the Forum want to appoint?



No.   Well, yes, more than there are now.

A less playful answer... we're voting on those nominated, nothing more.  No agenda.

----------


## JapanDave

> These are the promotions that were nominated and discussed prior, the deadline for voting was decided as July 1.  Calling it the June voting was merely my affectation, it's not all that important overall.
> 
> This is the first guru promotion vote that include existing gurus.  Being a bit lax in the cutoff date is not a bad idea when things are just getting started, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> My calling it "June vote" in and of itself does not mean that, no.  But over the next year or so I wouldn't be surprised if it happens once a month, then less frequently.  Since nominations for Guru can come at any time, there's no reason to delay on voting for those nominated, once a month seems like a good starting point.
> 
> 
> ...



Who is doing the nominating? 

I vote Hans Zimmer for "Time"

----------


## JBeaucaire

> Who is doing the nominating?




How to Become a Forum Guru

----------


## JapanDave

Ahh,I see now. I think I have read those rules before. I just forgot them.

Does living on the grid count for anything?

----------


## JBeaucaire

Only if you remember you live there.
Else, no.

----------


## JapanDave

Crap, Tron used to fight for the users, now he is Rinsler and fights for Clu.
A shame really.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Not if you own stock in CLU.

----------

